# FR: on / nous - in the same paragraph



## clio44

Just a further question to the one put forth by KittyCatty, can you use "on" and "nous" in the same paragraph meaning the same group of people?  If I don't use "on" I'll end up with a lot of "nous"s all over the place, so I'm hoping the answer is yes!!
Thanks,
Laura 

*Moderator note:* multiple discussions merged to create this one.  See also the following related threads
FR: on / nous - generalities
FR: on / nous - in formal essay or academic writing
FR: on (= nous, tu, etc.) + past participle & adjective agreement


----------



## Cath.S.

> so I'm hoping the answer is yes!!


Better give up on that particular hope, Laura, the answer is most emphatically "no", the mixture of nous and on to designate the same subject is in fact most teachers (and readers) pet hate.
Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.
Don't hate me!


----------



## clio44

haha, oh darn.  Does that mean any story or essay or whatever with "on" in it can _never_ have a "nous" in there?

Oh, and another question.  If I'm using "on" instead of "nous" to replace "we"..... what happens when I need to use "nous" as an indirect pronoun?  Is it still inappropriate?


----------



## DavePhilly

clio44 said:


> haha, oh darn.  Does that mean any story or essay or whatever with "on" in it can _never_ have a "nous" in there?



If you're referring to the same group of people, otherwise, it's ok.

"On nous dit que les langues, c'est l'avenir, que l'anglais c'est important. Mais nous pensons que la promotion du français devrait constituer la priorité de notre système éducatif. Quand on nous dit "Vive l'Amérique", nous crions: "Vive la France!". Nous ne céderons jamais!".

Here "on" and "nous" don't refer to the same people.



clio44 said:


> Oh, and another question.  If I'm using "on" instead of "nous" to replace "we"..... what happens when I need to use "nous" as an indirect pronoun?  Is it still inappropriate?



Yes, it's ok: "On nous a parlé d'un site Internet intéressant".


----------



## Alelo

J'ai un question sur le pronom "on" aussi, dans une rédaction pour ma classe que j'ai écrit, j'ai dit:

"Le désespoir n’est pas difficile à l’imaginer quand on croit qu’on n’avait pas un futur certain."

Est-ce que l'emploi de "on" est bon pour une rédaction ou pas? Est-ce que je l'ai utilisé correctement?


----------



## DavePhilly

"Le désespoir n’est pas difficile à imaginer quand on croit que/qu'..." and then try to find another way to end the sentence to avoid repeating "on" (it's ok, but is very informal to repeat it like that, not very appropriate for an essay".


----------



## Nullomore

I am very disappointed by the news that one cannot use "on" and "nous" in the same paragraph! However, I have incorporated it into my paper and when I read it, it makes sense to me and does not seem terribly wrong. Can someone please verify if this mixed usage of "nous" and "on" is acceptable or not?
 
"D’aprés l’existentialisme de Sartre, l’existence où la somme de la vie est composée de toutes les actions qu’*on* a choisies et *on* est responsable de tout ce qu’on a fait est insupportable sans repos. Les coupures de la vie sont nombreuses : le sommeil, chaque clin d’oeuil, la copulation, se regarder dans la glace. Toutes ces choses *nous* permettent échapper à la responsabilité."


----------



## Cath.S.

I would say that it is acceptable in this case, because here it's not so much on that's used instead of nous, but nous that really means on = one, I mean nous designates mankind in general.

What's_ not_ acceptable is this sort of sentence:
_Moi et ma sœur, *nous* sommes allées à la plage et *on* s'est bien amusées. _

I hope you can see the difference between both cases.


----------



## Tegs

Bonjour!

Je voulais savoir si on peut utiliser 'on' et 'nous' et les alterner dans toujours le meme contexte. 

Par exemple:
Les  curiosités historiques les plus intéressantes nous mènent au villages et aux villes pendant que les meilleurs paysages nous attirent vers les régions rurales isolées. Pendant chaque épisode, on fait entre quinze et vingt-cinq kilomètres de marche 

Ici, on et nous parlent toujours des memes gens...
Merci!


----------



## Vengy

Bonjour,

En effet, le "on" et le "nous" ont la même signification, il arrive souvent que nous les alternions, et ceci peu importe le contexte. 
Je me rappelle tout de même que certains professeurs de français nous demandaient d'éviter le "on", qui paraissaient un peu trop familier selon eux.

En espérant t'aider un petit peu.


----------



## amande2

Oui, à l'écrit "on" doit éviter d'utiliser le "on".

En dehors de ce contexte, le "on" est plus neutre : le "nous" implique que je me compte parmi les personnes alors que le "on" reste général et engage moins la personne qui parle


----------



## trc1946

So I cannot mix on and nous when referring to the same person. So with what do I replace nous in the following se?
on n'a personne dans les moments difficiles pour nous consoler ou nous encourager.

and what about
Elle nous donne acces a nos droits et la discipline qu'on a acquis nous aide a combattre nos....... 
presumably the simplest thing here would be to replace on with nous   but if I keep 'on' with what do I replace nous


----------



## Keith Bradford

I was taught that "on" is the subject, "se" is the reflexive object, and "vous" or "nous" is the direct or indirect object. E.g: "_On dit certaines choses à ses enfants et ils vous/nous répondent_..."

Byne and Churchill (_A comprehensive French grammar_, Blackwell, 1986) agree with this.


----------



## trc1946

Thanks, Keith. Using se certainly did not sound at all right!


----------



## Frenchteacher74

Am I correct in thinking that whilst you can say chez soi, when using on earlier in the sentence eg si on a de la chance, on peut travailler chez soi, you cannot replace on with other pronouns. So, I can say J'aime regarder les films car ils me permettent de me divertir, but I can't say on aime regarder les films car ils "nous" permettent de "nous" divertir?

Is that correct? Thanks.


----------



## Oddmania

*When ON means NOUS... *

→ Si on a de la chance, *on *peut travailler chez *nous*_._
....("If we're lucky, we can work from home").

→ *On *aime regarder des films car ils *nous *permettent de *nous *divertir_._
....("We like movies because they entertain us").

*When ON is impersonal... *

→ Si on a de la chance, *on *peut travailler chez *soi*_._
...("If one is lucky, one can work from home / If people are lucky, they can...")

→ *On *aime regarder des films car ils *[?] *permettent de *se *divertir_._
...("One likes movies because they entertain one / People like movies because they entertain them").

As you can see, in the vernacular _on _can be used instead of _nous_, but all the other pronouns have to match nous: _On rentre chez *nous*_ ("We're going home"), _On a besoin de *nos *téléphones_ ("We need our phones"), etc.


----------



## Maître Capello

Yet even when _on_ is truly impersonal, we still use _nous_ (or _vous_) as an object complement:

_*On* aime regarder des films car ils *nous* permettent de *nous* divertir.
*On* aime regarder des films car ils *vous* permettent de *vous* divertir._ (more formal)

But: _*On* aime regarder des films car ils permettent de *se* divertir._

According to _Le Bon Usage_ (§ 754, e):


> S’il faut exprimer un pronom personnel (_se_ et _soi_ étant exclus) ou un possessif renvoyant à _on_ pris dans le sens indéfini, on se sert, soit de _nous_, _notre_ (le locuteur se met dans la collectivité : d’autres + moi), soit de _vous_, _votre_ (le locuteur s’efface et ne se met pas dans la collectivité) :
> _Pour dire l’avenir à *notre* âme débile, / *On* a l’écumante Sibylle_ (Hugo, _Odes et ball._, Odes, III, 1). — _ Je le [= cela] croyais de bonne foi, car *on* ne sait jamais ce qui se passe dans *notre* âme_ (Proust, _Rech._, t. III, p. 444). _Des jets d’eau *vous* inondaient, quand *on* se posait sur le sopha_ (Flaub., _Bouv. et Péc._, p. 100). — _*On* n’ose plus se demander si cela *vous* plaît_ (Proust, _Rech._, t. III, p. 953). — _ Quand *on* se plaint de tout, il ne *vous* arrive rien de bon_ (J. Chardonne, _Claire_, p. 13). — _*On* ne refuse pas le bonheur quand il frappe à *votre* porte_ (Chamson, _Adeline Vénician_, p. 94).


----------

